# Looking for Advice on Italian Visas



## writer224 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi everyone! 

I am planning to move to Italy this fall to live with my boyfriend near Milan. But I have been having a very difficult time trying to figure out what to do about the visa and permesso di soggiorno! I am a freelance writer here in America, so I would like to work as a freelance writer there, but I can't seem to find a clear-cut answer for what steps it would take to get a self-employed/freelancer visa. Another option I am considering is a student visa, but I am not totally clear on the process for that either (In both cases, I have been scouring the internet, but every website seems to have conflicting information, or is confusing, or makes it seem like the process involves doing a million steps in an order that doesn't make sense!).

Does anyone here have experience with getting a self-employed visa? Or with enrolling in an Italian university and getting a student visa? Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated!! I think I'm starting to lose my mind... haha. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't imagine getting a visa for a freelance writer. Unless you have a history of writing about Italy and could show the consulate contracts (or something) Even then you'll need to show you'll be working for somebody abroad. 

Worse today many freelance writers are almost paying to work for newspapers etc. It's 2017 and Italian newspapers are no better off then American ones.

For the university first stop is to find a school and program you like. Apply and get in.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may or may not be ready for this step yet, but assuming that your boyfriend is either an Italian citizen or a citizen of another EU country, it would be much easier for you if you were married. If your boyfriend is a non-EU citizen but already has his residence permit in Italy, you would then be eligible for a Family visa through your local Italian consulate.

Your best source for information on visas in any event would be the websites of the Italian consulates in the US. Just for reference, this is the information from the Boston consulate on self-employment visas: Self-Employment Visas They have similar pages for student visas and other sorts of visas you may want to consider.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## writer224 (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks Nick and Bev! 

Bev: My boyfriend and I have been pen pals for almost eight years, and we have visited each other a few times and I stayed with him for about six months last year, but we still need to spend more time living together before we get married (we don't want to rush into anything just to get a visa ).

That link to the consulate was really helpful though!


----------

